# New Replacement Cartridge



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a bummer… kind of defeats the whole purpose of having a filter.

Maybe you could seal up the leaks with hot melt glue.


----------



## JimWhip (Mar 3, 2015)

> That s a bummer… kind of defeats the whole purpose of having a filter.
> 
> Maybe you could seal up the leaks with hot melt glue.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## JimWhip (Mar 3, 2015)

Shouldn't have to do that for the price I paid for it.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I would definitely not give up here. Keep on them to honor their promise. Since that promise is part of their value proposition, any one thinking of buying from them should consider your experience.

By the way, one micron is 1/1000 of an inch - 0.001" (or .0254 mm). That doesn't change your point of not seeing visible dust. I have a 5 micron filter on my Griz DC and don't see any dust coming out.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Do you know the source of their filter?

I'm curious who actually makes it for them. I know some of the other companies use Wynn filters for their units.

If push comes to shove, buy a Wynn filter and send Penn State the bill.


----------



## JimWhip (Mar 3, 2015)

I am pretty sure PS gets everything on the dust collector from China so the main office here in the US has no control over the quality of the product. Given China's reputation for quality lately i.e., Lumber Liquidators I am not surprised. I'd buy a replacement filter from another company but I doubt PS would pay the bill. They rightfully should compensate me for the trouble but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

They *used* to get heir filters from Wynn, I believe.
You could try to contact Wynn, if I am correct.
http://wynnenv.com/

*You absolutely do not want to work with filters leaking dust in your shop, this will kill you with cancer of the lungs*.

This is serious stuff.
You could talk to PS about this.

From Wynn web site: http://wynnenv.com/filters-for-cyclones/
Cyclone Filter Comparison Chart

These filters fit into two categories:

1. Direct Oneida and *Penn State Replacements* (physically)
13 Inch 2N230NANO (1 or 2 Gaskets)
18 Inch 62N220NANO (1 or 2 Gaskets) (Oneida only)
The end caps have a shelf for receiving the original "J" bolts or our floating draw latches which are used when stacking or receiving a filter pan.

2. Flanged 9L Series
These are most commonly suspended from a do-it-yourself, ceiling mounted plenum. The filters remain in place for cleaning. These are stackable with dust collection choices. A good choice for all non-Oneida cyclones.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

A micron is 0.000001 meter (a millionth of a meter) or 0.0000000394".

Your friendly anal retentive engineer.


----------



## JimWhip (Mar 3, 2015)

The conversion charts I looked at give 1 micron = .0000394 inches. Regardless at these extremely small particle sizes you should not see them coming out of your filter.

b2rtch are you saying Oneida makes a replacement filter cartridge that will fit a PS?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Not Oneda, Wynn Filter makes the filters for every body


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Just a contrarian notion: I think if you backlight dust, you'd be able to see any of it, not matter how fine. Just look at a light beam coming in through your window on a sunny afternoon; you'll see dust motes floating around. I think you'd have to go to a clean room (like in computer chip manufacturing) not to see dust in the air (if backlit).

Seriously: is anyone claiming to provide a ONE MICRON dust filter? Seems highly unrealistic.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

a standard wynn filter should capture 99.99% of particles under .5 micron


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

woops, that's .5 micron or LARGER


----------



## JimWhip (Mar 3, 2015)

Guys all of the feedback has been great and I thank you. PS will not belly up to the bar so I'm pretty well stuck. As I said earlier this has sealed up but can still smell some dust in the air. I do run an ceiling mounted air filter also and now that its summer doors are open. I've got an email in to Wynn to see if they can supply a cartridge and how much. Main purpose was to inform others who are considering a PS system and beware of their claims.

Have fun in your shop and make something great!


----------



## Denco (Jun 2, 2013)

For what it's worth, I had a couple of problems with PS a few years back that I couldn't get resolved. In one case, I gave a very honest review of a failed product on their website, issue got resolved quickly after.

Before that, I was having a horrible time with their customer service dept and getting nowhere. Finally, I kept at the staff until I got the email address of the VP of the company. After emailing him, I got results. Don't know who the current leaders of PS are, and no guarantees, but if it helps you at least get your money back….


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Definitely go with Wynn next time you have to replace a filter (although, if I am reading right, this one came with the new DC). They are a small company run by a father and son who are FANTASTIC. They would have made it right immediately, I assure you. In fact, I would get in touch with them about your problem.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, Wynn filters is very good to deal with.


----------



## ToughCut (Jan 1, 2014)

Have you thought about using the gutter seal spray you see advertised on the TV its a rubberized product that should seal the leas. I know this is a fix you shouldn't have to do yourself but it should work.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I too feel your pain with Penn Industries. I have the 1 1/2 Hp Dust Collector and the Hose that goes from the motor to the collection plenum is bad. That I understand it wears out. The first lady I talked too was rude and said, I don't do those you need to talk to this guy. Ok so I did & ordered it from him. Two weeks later it shows up and it's the wrong size. I told him I needed the 6 inch, he's like I know what you need. Called back got someone even more rude than the first time. Told me we are not shipping anything until Monday, it's Fri Mid-day though. Called Monday and they acted like they were doing me a favor.

I was thinking of getting one of their Lathes, but not anymore. Too bad sad to see really.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Is anyone from Penn Industries reading this?
Bad advertisement is extremely expensive for any company


----------



## JimWhip (Mar 3, 2015)

When I first posted my comments I emailed Bill at PS the link to this website and forum. Bill is their Dust Collector "expert" and told me, "don't worry Jim we'll get this fixed." Then after no contact and I called him because they don't respond to their emails it was like a new day dawning for him and he could barely remember the problem. I wouldn't even mention Bob their customer service representative.

The best advise I received was from Dick Wynn, (Wynn Filters) when I emailed him directly. He sent me an article from Fine Woodworking, "Soup up your dust collector." It was in the February 2013 issue. I tried to attach it here but couldn't. If you want to contact me directly I'd be glad to send you the article. Contact me at [email protected]

Jim


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Is Dick Wynn able to help you with is issue?
I talked to Dick a few times in the past and he was very helpful.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your troubles with PSI. I'm not sure what's going on there, but their customer service really has seemed to have tanked there recently. I've called a few times and they really seem grumpy and rude. Also sent some emails regarding products I'm interested in and they have all fallen on deaf ears. It's unfortunate because this seems different than a couple of years ago and they carry some unique products that aren't offered elsewhere. Really try to avoid giving them my business nowadays though. It's unfortunate that posts like this kind of indicate I'm not an anomaly.

On the complete opposite end of the spectrum… is Dick Wynn. I've bought 2 cartridge filters from him in the past, at separate times. First time I talked to him, I gave him a description of my setup and he recommended something else other than the standard 35A that most people use. I was very pleased with it. About 2 years later when I upgraded my dust collection and wanted to get a second canister, he actually remembered our previous interaction and asked me how it was working out. Very knowledgeable and even followed up to make sure I was happy with my purchase. If you ask me, this is how everyone should run their business.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

BTW, you're right on the micron measurement.

1um = 1e-6m 
0.000001 m x 100 cm/m = 0.00001 cm
0.00001 cm x 1in/2.54cm = 0.00003937 in, or 3.937e-5 in ~= 0.0000394in


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the information Jim. I was definitely considering Penn State for my dust collection system but this gives me pause. Sad to see this lack of customer support from a "family-owned" company.

Hog


----------



## JimWhip (Mar 3, 2015)

Just thought I'd provide the final and closing comments on my ordeal with the Penn State filter cartridge. Penn State did finally refund the total amount for the filter including shipping. Took them awhile but they did do the right thing in the end. Also Bill at Penn finally admitted they were having problems with their cartridges since they changed the design about six months ago. He also told me another customer was going through the same thing I was.

Purchased a Wynn filter and made the modifications to my unit as shown in fine Woodworking Feb - 2013. What a difference in performance of the filter. More CFM, no leakage or dust smell in the air. I highly recommend the Wynn filter and mods made to a single stage dust collector. You and your lungs will be glad you did.

Call or email Dick Wynn at Dick Wynn [email protected] you will find them most helpful.


----------

